# Smoking a turkey breast



## Tobiwan (Apr 27, 2012)

As the title states I'm smoking a turkey breast today. I am starting by injecting the breast with a Cajun butter. Later I will rub it with a cranberry poultry rub from the butcher shoppe. Then I will smoke it for 3 hours at 350.

Stay tuned for more pics and updates, this will be an all day process.


----------



## Rammer Jammer (Oct 1, 2007)

I smoked a whole turkey on Christmas Day and used that exact same marinade and it turned out great! Good luck and enjoy!


----------



## Tobiwan (Apr 27, 2012)

Rammer Jammer said:


> I smoked a whole turkey on Christmas Day and used that exact same marinade and it turned out great! Good luck and enjoy!


The marinade smells amazing!! I did a turkey breast just like I'm doing today on Christmas as well and it turned out amazing.

When I first got my smoker I was doing ribs and pork buts etc but I have found I absolutely LOVE smoked turkey.


----------



## Rammer Jammer (Oct 1, 2007)

Tobiwan said:


> The marinade smells amazing!! I did a turkey breast just like I'm doing today on Christmas as well and it turned out amazing.
> 
> When I first got my smoker I was doing ribs and pork buts etc but I have found I absolutely LOVE smoked turkey.


SAME HERE!! That was my first turkey and I probably won't waste my time on pork butts again because, and I'm not just saying this because it was mine, it was the best thing that ever came off my smoker!!  I can taste those smoked turkey legs now!! Thanks, now I'm probably going to have to smoke a turkey this weekend!


----------



## Tobiwan (Apr 27, 2012)

Rammer Jammer said:


> SAME HERE!! That was my first turkey and I probably won't waste my time on pork butts again because, and I'm not just saying this because it was mine, it was the best thing that ever came off my smoker!!  I can taste those smoked turkey legs now!! Thanks, now I'm probably going to have to smoke a turkey this weekend!


Haha indeed I agree it is the best thing that's come off my smoker as well. Not only that but I think it's a bit better for you AND it's CHEAP! I like those pros lol


----------



## Tobiwan (Apr 27, 2012)

What type of wood did you use? I used applewood but I am curious if there may be a better option?


----------



## Rammer Jammer (Oct 1, 2007)

Tobiwan said:


> Haha indeed I agree it is the best thing that's come off my smoker as well. Not only that but I think it's a bit better for you AND it's CHEAP! I like those pros lol


AGREED!! I think it's A LOT better for you! Here's a pic of mine, now i'm starving just looking at it! Also, one thing I did, and was told greatly enhances the flavor of smoked poultry, was brine it overnight in salt and brown sugar! Don't know if it made a difference or not because this was my first, but I'm here to tell you, that was one of the best things I've eaten!


----------



## Tobiwan (Apr 27, 2012)

Here is my breast from Christmas at the halfway point


----------



## Rammer Jammer (Oct 1, 2007)

Tobiwan said:


> What type of wood did you use? I used applewood but I am curious if there may be a better option?


I used apple as well and my water bowl consisted of Bud Light Lime and Sprite!


----------



## Rammer Jammer (Oct 1, 2007)

Tobiwan said:


> Here is my breast at the halfway point


looks great! Your smoker looks well "seasoned"! :thumbsup:


----------



## HisName (Nov 29, 2009)

Rammer Jammer said:


> looks great! Your smoker looks well "seasoned"! :thumbsup:


yep , when it cools down you orta let the dogs in there 

BTW - the turkey looks great


----------



## Tobiwan (Apr 27, 2012)

Here she is rubbed down just before going in the smoker. Rub with a little bit of veggie oil it helps the skin to get crispy.

Smoke at 350 for 3 hours


----------



## Tobiwan (Apr 27, 2012)

Just went in. I'm using cherry wood this time and a coors light.


----------



## Tobiwan (Apr 27, 2012)

Just a little over halfway


----------



## Tobiwan (Apr 27, 2012)

Finished product!! Smoked turkey breast, potato salad, and seaweed salad from joe patti. 

Very very tasty


----------



## Rammer Jammer (Oct 1, 2007)

Looks great!! Nice color and smoke ring!! Can't beat that with an extra cold CL!! :thumbsup:


----------



## halo1 (Oct 4, 2007)

Rammer Jammer said:


> AGREED!! I think it's A LOT better for you! Here's a pic of mine, now i'm starving just looking at it! Also, one thing I did, and was told greatly enhances the flavor of smoked poultry, was brine it overnight in salt and brown sugar! Don't know if it made a difference or not because this was my first, but I'm here to tell you, that was one of the best things I've eaten!


Brineing turkey's and chickens are the way to go. Also try it on pork chops. Great looking bird. That carcass will make a great soup starter


----------



## bama6977 (May 5, 2013)

For brining with salt and brown sugar, do you just rub it on and let it sit or is there liquid involved??


----------



## Rammer Jammer (Oct 1, 2007)

bama6977 said:


> For brining with salt and brown sugar, do you just rub it on and let it sit or is there liquid involved??


No, there's water involved. I think it was one cup sugar and one cup salt per 1 gallon of water (or close to that). Anyway, fill your pot with the water and stir in the salt and sugar until it's dissolved and then you drop your bird in that to soak in. I believe there's a formula for the amount of time your bird is supposed to soak (certain amount of hours per pound I believe). They say over-brining is worse than no brining so you'll want to make sure you get that part down. :thumbsup:

I just googled "brining a turkey" and all of the specifics were there. Good luck!


----------



## Kim (Aug 5, 2008)

I just added a turkey breast to the list of what gets smoked in the BGE. Those pics make me hungry.


----------



## Fish-n-Fur (Apr 2, 2009)

great looking smoked turkeys! gonna have to get on it and make the same soon.
Nice jobs! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------

